# Yorkists exiled to London: go home on 18th October for lunch. For free.



## Silas Loom (Oct 12, 2017)

There must be an elderly relative up there who frets about whether you're eating properly in London, who would love to see you and feed you, and whom you worry that you neglect.

Unusable, unrefundable train ticket available to take you to York for 10:00, escaping back to civilisation at 16:00, stuffed with whatever it is you people eat. Gravy, I expect. And cakes. Probably concurrently.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 12, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> There must be an elderly relative up there who frets about whether you're eating properly in London, who would love to see you and feed you, and whom you worry that you neglect.
> 
> Unusable, unrefundable train ticket available to take you to York for 10:00, escaping back to civilisation at 16:00, stuffed with whatever it is you people eat. Gravy, I expect. And cakes. Probably concurrently.



Also - railway museum


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 12, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Also - railway museum



Isn't there something called a Yorvik Viking museum, famed for olfactory accuracy? When I was much younger, I published yearbooks for coach tour operators, and I recall York being stiff with attractions trading on the supernatural, as well.

So, yes, good point. Think of this, Urban, as a very short citybreak, packed with cultural treats. Perhaps you have never been to the North before? You can amaze your friends with stories of what it was like, the things you saw, how your outlook on life was changed by the day you went to York.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 12, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Isn't there something called a Yorvik Viking museum, famed for olfactory accuracy? When I was much younger, I published yearbooks for coach tour operators, and I recall York being stiff with attractions trading on the supernatural, as well.
> 
> So, yes, good point. Think of this, Urban, as a very short citybreak, packed with cultural treats. Perhaps you have never been to the North before? You can amaze your friends with stories of what it was like, the things you saw, how your outlook on life was changed by the day you went to York.



And if you are feeling flush Betties tea rooms.

Alex


----------



## oryx (Oct 13, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Isn't there something called a Yorvik Viking museum, famed for olfactory accuracy? When I was much younger, I published yearbooks for coach tour operators, and I recall York being stiff with attractions trading on the supernatural, as well.



The supposed Viking smells seemed very artificial (and downright RANK!) IIRC. My memory of a visit with my late parents is overwhelmingly one of Pa Oryx trying to get out of the little train that takes you around the museum, to look at something he found interesting. 

As a Yorkist 'exiled' to London I will be at work on 18 October, but this is actually a really good offer for someone who wants to do a fleeting visit - the Railway Museum is a short walk away and York is a compact city so you could see some other bits.

The only time I ate cakes with gravy was when I went to the US and tried 'biscuits and gravy'!


----------

